# New member from Indianapolis



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

welsome....i am a Purdue grad myself. Did not pick up snowboarding until i left, where are the ski and snowboarding options for the midwest?


----------



## djTae (Nov 8, 2007)

Mostly in Michigan, but there are a couple places here in IN. I'll be heading to Perfect North this season mostly to get some practice in before heading to Telluride in the late winter.


----------

